# Foods that’ll help recovering Cockatiel gain weight again



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn’t know what to put the title as. But anyway, if you’s read my other thread, Theo had to be taken to the Avian Vet yesterday due to vomiting and being really lethargic, she also lost a lot of weight, her keel bone was showing and you could really feel it. 

What I want to know is, can anyone give me some foods that will help her put some weight back on. I WILL be giving her veggies, mash, rice etc like I normally do, but I’m also worried she's going to be a bit off food while she’s on antibiotics. (has anyone’s bird been off food while on antibiotics?)

I’m most definitely going to be weighing her daily too. Lucky she’s pretty good when it comes to weighing her, lol.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

What you're giving her sounds good, you don't want her to regain weight too quickly, just having her eat what she used to eat will be great but it might take some time for her to regain it back.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

High-calorie high-nutrition foods will help with weight gain. If she likes sunflower or safflower you can give her more than you usually would, then cut back to normal levels when her weight improves. Ditto for oat groats.

Many pellet companies have a high potency pellet for birds who need something extra. So if she eats pellets well you could offer that.

You could add a little red palm oil or flax oil to any moist foods that she eats. They're high in both nutrition and calories.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!

I gave her a few sunflower seeds earlier and she made sure they went quickly.  She also devoured mixed frozen vegetables - 2 different kinds with brown rice and she devoured a mash I made for her too so she's doing really well.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing better. It sounds like you have a good plan.


----------

